# Larger meats



## GtoGo677 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking to put larger tires in the rear. I heard that you can fit 285's with a fender roll with the stock suspension. Im a noobie when it comes to wheel spacing and all that jazz. Just want some input on what works. Thanks!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have 285s on a 3/4" drop and rolled fenders. IMHO inner and outer control arm bushing help hold the control arm from lateral movement on corners. I had my stock wheels widened an inch and then used wheel spacers to make an effective ~55mm offset. The wider wheel also keeps the tire from bulging at the sides from too small of a wheel and helps get a good contact patch on the ground. Mild rolling of the fenders and I can hit the bump stops without any rubbing.


----------

